# Need for Speed Most Wanted unter Windows 7 zum laufen bekommen ???



## Marci010593 (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
gibt es denn irgendwie die Möglichkeit Need for Speed Most Wanted unter Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit zum laufen zu kriegen ???

Falls es irgendjemand geschaft hat bitte ich diese Person es zu Posten wie sie es gemacht hat, danke schonmal im voraus 

Allen ein wunderschönes Rest Wochenende  Peace


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Mai 2011)

Marci010593 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> gibt es denn irgendwie die Möglichkeit Need for Speed Most Wanted unter Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit zum laufen zu kriegen ???
> 
> Falls es irgendjemand geschaft hat bitte ich diese Person es zu Posten wie sie es gemacht hat, danke schonmal im voraus
> ...


 
Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate x64 und es läuft bei mir!
Hast du den aktuellen Patch drauf? (Wen mich nicht alles täuscht 1.3)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Marci010593 (28. Mai 2011)

Also aktueller Patch ist drauf Version 1.3 meines Wissens nach auch der aktuellste.

Wenn ich es starten möchte schwarzer Bildschirm und dann:

" speed.exe funktioniert nicht mehr" Ich weiß selbst nicht mehr was ich noch versuchen soll hab eigentlich schon alles versucht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Mai 2011)

Spiel neu installiert?
Grafikkartentreiber aktuell?
Aktuelles DirectX?
Ich habe es eben nochmal getestet, es geht : (

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Marci010593 (28. Mai 2011)

Ist alles Aktuell, es laufen ja auch alle Spiele bis auf eines meiner lieblinge =( 
Bei einem Freund von mir läuft es auch nur bei mir nicht =(


----------



## PHENOMII (28. Mai 2011)

Versuch sonst einfach mal den Kompatibilitätsmodus (im XP-Modus) zu starten. Vielleicht klappts ja dann...


----------



## Marci010593 (28. Mai 2011)

Habe ich alles schon versucht das kann doch nicht wahr sein das es bei manchen läuft und bei anderen nicht =(


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juni 2011)

Läuft einwandfrei unter W7


----------



## norse (29. Juni 2011)

evtl system neu aufsetzn, das da irgendwas nicht stimmt!


----------



## Bull56 (29. Juni 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Läuft einwandfrei unter W7



spam wie immer.



so-entweder du machst dir die orginal-exe daruf oder du versuchst mal dein system neu aufzusetzen. das problem tritt meistens auf wenn das spiel unrechtmäßig erworben wurde.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. Juni 2011)

achneee und was ist mit C&C generäle die stunde null, läuft auch nicht auf manchen systemen
Könnte an savedisk liegen.lösung ist eine bereinigte EXE, genau wegen der rigorosen kopierschutz mechamissmen kommen die probleme sowei zu naher Windows DLL programmierung.betriebsystem bibliotheken.Wie 16bit code im 32bit software einsetzen .wie in Act of war beide haben eine 32bit sperre.bis maximal 2gb Ram und es muss auf einen 32bit system laufen.
Und nfs most wanted läuft auf win 7 64bit sowie es auf vista 64bit läuft.Es hängt davon ab ob den der savedisk treiber es zulässst.

Im gerätemanager gibt es einen nichtpnp treiber genannnt secr.drv diesen deinstallieren .keine angst der wird wieder installiert .vielleicht bringt das was
Ist bestandteil von einigen DVD check software wie tages,securom,savedisk,starforce (der ist extremst nervig insbesondere in der DRM version)
aber nfsmw hatt savedisk und es müsste an diesen treiber liegen. der wird wieder installiert sobald du das Spiel wieder startest.Spätestenz beim neustart.


----------



## böhser onkel (2. Juli 2011)

Ich spamme doch nicht, wenn ich sage das es bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert

Bist wohl zu Feige die Wahrheit zu ertragen oda watt?


----------



## norse (2. Juli 2011)

wtf, bösher onkel? tritt mal etwas kürzer -_- das es bei dir läuft hat herzlich garnichts gebracht und nicht viele interessiert.
wenn du probleme gehabt hättest und es hinbekommen hast, dann wäre es evtl sinnvoll gewesn wenn du noch gesagt hättest wie du es gemacht hast, dann wäre dem ersteller geholfen aber so..blödsin
-_-

genug ot!


----------



## Marci010593 (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo hat alles wunderbar funktioniert, nachdem ich mein Pc neu aufgesetzt habe.
Ps. es ist ein Orginalspiel , danke euch nochmals für eure Hilfen bin euch allen dankbar


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann viel Spaß mit Nfs Mw


----------



## DerBlauePavian (3. September 2011)

Also bei mir gings ganz normal nach INstallation. Ich hab aber auch Patch 1.3 drauf.


----------

